# Wie leicht knickt ein 7 fädiges Stahlvorfach?



## Anglersuchti (4. November 2010)

Hallo Kollegen
Man kann die Öse eines 7 fädiges Stahlvorfach in einen Karabiender hängen und auch bei hohem Zug knickt es nicht (es verändert zwar seine Form aber es knickt nicht). 1. So weit stimmt alles, oder? Alle reden von der Gefahr das ein Stahlvorfach knickt. 2. Doch in welchen Situationen soll das passieren? 3. Wenn das Stahlvorfach das aushällt dass seine Öse unter Zug in einem Karabiener/Wirbel ist, dann müsste auch eine Verbindung möglich sein wo 2 Stahlvorfachösen ineinander verbunden sind oder 4. eine Stahlvorfachöse und und ein Stahlvorfach (dieses, und NUR dieses  in diesem Artikel ist!! ein 19 fädiges und dadurch knotbar) das mittels Clinchknoten in die Stahlvorfachöse gebunden ist? Bitte beantwortet mir diese 4 Fragen, es wäre praktisch dies beim Montagenbau zu wissen. MfG, euer Anglersuchti


----------



## Ein_Angler (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wie leicht knickt ein 7 fädiges Stahlvorfach?*



Anglersuchti schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen
> 
> Man kann die Öse eines 7 fädiges Stahlvorfach in einen Karabiender hängen und auch bei hohem Zug knickt es nicht (es verändert zwar seine Form aber es knickt nicht).
> 
> ...



1. Richtig!

2. Wenn sich das Vorfach sich z.B. um den ersten Haken hängt,  dann hast nach kurzem Zug ein Knick im Vorfach. Danach kannst du es wechseln, weil es sich dann noch schneller darum wickeln wird.

3. Ja

4. Guck mal auf folgender Seite, vielleicht hat Tommi ja den richtigen Tip für dich.
http://www.raubfischspezialist.de/index1.htm


----------



## Udo561 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wie leicht knickt ein 7 fädiges Stahlvorfach?*

Hi,
so empfindlich sind Stahlvorfächer auch nicht , dieses hier hatte ein großer Hecht gut 10 Minuten zwischen seinen Zähnen.
Es ist ziemlich geknickt und es hat sich aufgedreht , aber alle einzelnen Drähte sind noch ok.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jkc (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wie leicht knickt ein 7 fädiges Stahlvorfach?*

Und fischt Du damit weiter?!


----------



## Udo561 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wie leicht knickt ein 7 fädiges Stahlvorfach?*



jkc schrieb:


> Und fischt Du damit weiter?!



Hi,
ist die Frage ernst gemeint ? |supergri
Nee , habe es entsorgt , für Altmetall werden super Preise bezahlt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jkc (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wie leicht knickt ein 7 fädiges Stahlvorfach?*

Joar, war schon ernst gemeint, aber ich habe keine andere Antwort erwartet.
Poblem bei geknickten Stahlvorfächern ist, man kann es ihnen nicht ansehen wie lange sie noch machen...

... also schnellst möglich weg damit..

Stahlvorfächer Schlaufe in Schlaufe verbinden könnte mit häufiger Kontrolle machbar sein. Aber wofür?!

Grüße JK


----------



## Anglersuchti (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wie leicht knickt ein 7 fädiges Stahlvorfach?*

Ich möchte die Köfis mit einem Einzelhaken im Rücken einhängen und auch einen Angsthaken in den Bauch machen. Ich fische mit lebenden KöFi. Das ist bei mir in Südtirol noch erlaubt. das Angsthakenmaterials muss weicher sein. Also mache ich so Normales Stahlvorach mit Einzelhaken und danach klemme ich in die Schlaufe beim Haken noch das kurze Angstvorfach. Ich kann es nicht in das Hakenör klemmen da dies zu schwach ist.  Danke für die vielen guten Antworten


----------



## erT (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wie leicht knickt ein 7 fädiges Stahlvorfach?*

Wenn du einen Karabiner in der Schlaufe hast, dann knickt es zwar nicht wirklich, aber es wird in sehr kleinem Radius gebogen. sieht vllt noch 'rund' aus, wenn du die Schlaufe aber öffnen würdest, wäre die Stelle trotzdem als Knick sichtbar. Es müssen keine Litzen beschädigt werden, damit sich die Anordnung verschiebt und ein Knick sichtbar wird.
Dadurch besteht natürlich die Gefahr, dass einzelne Litzen Stärker belastet werden, als andere. Je kleiner die Öse/Karabiner, desto doof.
Daher würde ich raten auf Dauer allein deswegen die Vorfächer regelmäßig zu tauschen. Mann muss es nicht übertreiben, aber darf es auch nicht unterschätzen. Zumal diese Stelle schnell mal 'übersehen' wird bei der Kontrolle. Ist ja 'normal' so.
Gibt auch so Einlagen zu kaufen , die vergrößern den Radius.

PS:
Wenn ich Vorfächer bastle, dann belaste ich sie immer zur Probe. An eine Seite ne Waage mit dran und du weißt bescheid. Wenn es deiner persönlichen Grenze standhält (10kg sollten es schon sein), dann ist erstmal alles in Ordnung. Mach das einige Male mit demselben Vorfach (kann ja auch eine kurze Verbindung sein), öffne die Schlaufen und schau dir die Knicke genau an. Haben sie Schaden genommen?
Jedes Material/Hersteller verhält sich da anders. Daher besonders in solchen Fragen schwer zu veralgemeinern.


----------



## Anglersuchti (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wie leicht knickt ein 7 fädiges Stahlvorfach?*

Interessante Antwort, könntest  du mir bitt einen Link von diesen "Einlagen" geben. MfG, euer Anglersuchti


----------



## vermesser (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wie leicht knickt ein 7 fädiges Stahlvorfach?*

Abgesehen davon, ob es knickt oder nicht- ein Angsthaken im Bauch beim lebigen Köderfisch ist meines Erachtens nach unnötig, wenn nicht gar kontraproduktiv. Der Fisch wird "sperriger" und lebt nicht so lange.

Solange wir hier durften, haben wir auch mit unterschiedlichen Montagen experimentiert. Dabei haben sich ganz eindeutig zwei als ideal für lebige Köfis rausgestellt. Einmal großer Einzelhaken und Lippköderung. Und das andere war eine Art Klammersystem, wo der Fisch in einer Schnurschlaufe unverletzt eingeklemmt wird und die kleinen Drillinge frei an den Seiten hängen. Das zweite System wurde vor allem für größere Köfis benutzt.

Alles andere tötet den Köfi unnötig schnell oder hakt schlecht.


----------



## Anglersuchti (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wie leicht knickt ein 7 fädiges Stahlvorfach?*

Könntest du mir bitte ein Foto oder eine Skitze von der zweiten Montage geben. Ich habe das noch nicht ganz verstanden. Klingt aber gut. Ich würde bei meiner Montage in den Bauch sowieso nur einen 14er Drilling machen. Da lebt der KöFi auch noch lange. Danke für die Hilfe, bis bald


----------



## vermesser (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wie leicht knickt ein 7 fädiges Stahlvorfach?*

Muss mal gucken, ob ich dafür irgendwo ne Zeichnung finde.

Als Anhaltspunkt: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2010/neue-koeder-2011.html

Da ist ein Schlaufensystem bei. Wir haben den oberen Haken weggelassen und nur die beiden an der Seite gehabt, kleine Drillinge oder größere Zwillinge. Besser hält es, wenn Du ein (rotes) Gummiband um Haken und Fisch machst...


----------



## Anglersuchti (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wie leicht knickt ein 7 fädiges Stahlvorfach?*

Danke, jetzt habe ich schon verstanden wie das funktioniert.


----------



## Udo561 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wie leicht knickt ein 7 fädiges Stahlvorfach?*



Anglersuchti schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Köfis mit einem Einzelhaken im Rücken einhängen und auch einen Angsthaken in den Bauch machen. Ich fische mit lebenden KöFi.



Hi,
Einzelhaken am Stahlvorfach und diesen beim lebenden köderfisch einfach nur in der Oberlippe einhängen , alles andere ist ungeeignet bei lebendem köderfisch da es ihn in seinen Bewegungen einschränkt.
Wenn du so anköderst kannst du je nach Größe vom köderfisch auch sofort anschlagen sobald die Pose einige cm unter Wasser ist, der Einzelhaken hängt dann sich vorne im Maul vom Hecht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Anglersuchti (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wie leicht knickt ein 7 fädiges Stahlvorfach?*

Bei der Lippenköderung muss man den Halen umgekehrt in das Maul des KöFis hängen als wenn er gebissen hat, oder? Also oben den Haken rein und aus dem Maul raus. Ist das richtig?


----------

